# Factors that inhibit start - Ideas Please



## ZephyrCoveQuattro (Feb 12, 2013)

I am getting fuel and spark. I have replaced CPS sensor. Done TBA. There are no fault codes in computer. Engine cranks and will not start. I have tried spraying starter fluid in each piston to get a burp, but nothing.

Are there any other sensors / relays / valves that would inhibit start on this 2.7 engine.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DCandDGK (Jan 18, 2012)

I would check the coolant temperature sensor...


----------



## ZephyrCoveQuattro (Feb 12, 2013)

People say that this would not affect start. Other people say it would. Should I just buy a new sensor or test the sensor with ohm meter? Thanks for your reply.


----------



## 3Oyeds (Jul 30, 2011)

When my coolant temp sensor failed, it didn't throw any codes. The car would not start. Worked at 

a dealer and one of the the techs checked it out for me. Said he'd seen it several times before. New 

sensor and it fired right up.


----------



## SlickGreen (Sep 24, 2013)

When it doesn't start, pull a plug. If it looks a little wet its the temp sender.


----------

